# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  تيم حسن لعيون الصبايا

## Ammar Qasaimeh

هالموضوع اهداء لمعجبات الممثل تيم حسن,

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

**

*االهوية الشخصية : تيم الحسن*
*مكان و تــاريخ الولادة: 17 - 2 - 1976*
*تيم الحسن متزوج من الفنانة ديمة بياعة*
*لديه حالياً ولد واحد*
*وطبعاً هو عضو في نقابة الفنانين السوريين*
*وهو خريج المعهد العالي للفنون المسرحية*
*شارك في أعمال مسرحية : كلاسيك*
*في الإذاعــة: شارك في الجزء الرابع من كان ياما كان* 
*في التلفزيون: شارك في العديد من المسلسلات ، منها : الزير سالم - صلاح الدين الأيوبي - صقر قريش - ربيع قرطبة - نزار قباني - التغريبة الفلسطينية - الملك فاروق ...*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

دفتر زوار تيم حسن
http://syrian***sites.com/taim_alhasan/guestbook/

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## آلجوري

*أنا بدي أعرف ... وين تيم وين الحلا ... أي مو حلو 

يعطيك العافية عمار .. 
*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

احمد وايات حد طلب رايكوا بدي افهم ؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:   شكرا احمد
عفوا ايات..

انا حكيت لمعجبات تيم حسن :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha 					 
_احمد وايات حد طلب رايكوا بدي افهم ؟_

*والله الموضوع محطوط للكل ... ما حطيتوا لافتهه يمنع دخول أحمد وآيات ؟؟!! 

وانت ست مها الذوق الأعوج تبعك هاد ما بدك اتبطليه من الي مثل سلطان الغرام ما بعرف شو اسمو لتيم حسن ... مو ناوية تشوفيلك شوفه عدلة إشوي ؟؟!!
*

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
> _اقتباس: 
>                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha                      
> احمد وايات حد طلب رايكوا بدي افهم ؟
> 
> والله الموضوع محطوط للكل ... ما حطيتوا لافتهه يمنع دخول أحمد وآيات ؟؟!!  
> وانت ست مها الذوق الأعوج تبعك هاد ما بدك اتبطليه من الي مثل سلطان الغرام ما بعرف شو اسمو لتيم حسن ... مو ناوية تشوفيلك شوفه عدلة إشوي ؟؟!!
> _


 :Db465236ff: طنشيها ايات هاي مها يعني عادي .... اذا زوقها بالاكل كرشات شو بدو يطلع منها

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> *أنا بدي أعرف ... وين تيم وين الحلا ... أي مو حلو 
> 
> يعطيك العافية عمار .. 
> *


هاي الناس اللي بتفهم  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

> هاي الناس اللي بتفهم


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
ممنوع حد يحكي على تيم

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_


ممنوع حد يحكي على تيم_ 



 أي مو حلو حتى بالتمثيل دمو ثقيل ... ساعة لما يطلع الكلمة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
> _
> 
> 
> ممنوع حد يحكي على تيم_ 
> 
> 
> 
>  أي مو حلو حتى بالتمثيل دمو ثقيل ... ساعة لما يطلع الكلمة


مين الحلو دخلك مهند ؟؟
ما حد يحكي على تيم  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_

مين الحلو دخلك مهند ؟؟
ما حد يحكي على تيم_ 



 أي مهند ..!! ... هما الاتنين كل واحد فيهم أعطل من التاني  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

يسلموا ياعمار
بدايه حاب اوضح نقطه الاولى ان الناس اذواق...يعني مابصير حد يضحك على حد بهاي النقطه ..مثلا احمد بحب تامر حسني بس انا ما بطيقه بس مش من حقى اتخوث عليه ...صح ولا لأ؟

النقطه الثانيه...لما بنحكي عن الرجل انه حلو..مابندور على الجمال الي بندور عليه والموجود بالمرأه...جمال الرجل شي ثاني مختلف..اله علاقه وطيده بروحه الرجل..بشخصيته وبكلامه ..بنظرته..عكس الرجل الي بينبهر بالقالب الخارجي للمرأه اولا..

هلا نيجي لتيم.. :Db465236ff:  فيش داعي احكي كثير..ببساطه هو شخص ناجح جدا بمهنته..ولما تحضر اله مشهد بتعيش الجو عنجد..وكل اعماله ناجحه وبتجنن..و شخصيته بتاخد العقل

شوفوا

http://youtube.com/watch?v=uSmLPwiX_no

----------


## زهره التوليب

وهون سلاف وتيم
..
عفكره هم ثنائي ناجح بنظري

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bM-Vkdn26nA

----------


## saousana

> يسلموا ياعمار
> بدايه حاب اوضح نقطه الاولى ان الناس اذواق...يعني مابصير حد يضحك على حد بهاي النقطه ..مثلا احمد بحب تامر حسني بس انا ما بطيقه بس مش من حقى اتخوث عليه ...صح ولا لأ؟
> 
> النقطه الثانيه...لما بنحكي عن الرجل انه حلو..مابندور على الجمال الي بندور عليه والموجود بالمرأه...جمال الرجل شي ثاني مختلف..اله علاقه وطيده بروحه الرجل..بشخصيته وبكلامه ..بنظرته..عكس الرجل الي بينبهر بالقالب الخارجي للمرأه اولا..
> 
> هلا نيجي لتيم.. فيش داعي احكي كثير..ببساطه هو شخص ناجح جدا بمهنته..ولما تحضر اله مشهد بتعيش الجو عنجد..وكل اعماله ناجحه وبتجنن..و شخصيته بتاخد العقل
> 
> شوفوا
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=uSmLPwiX_no


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

شوفو الفهمانين

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

العفو زهرة , وما في اي غبار على كلامك..
هي برأيي معايير خاصه عند كل شخص بحكم وبحدد من خلالها ويفترض احترامها من المحيط في حال عدم تطابق الاذواق...

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh 					 
> _العفو زهرة , وما في اي غبار على كلامك..
> هي برأيي معايير خاصه عند كل شخص بحكم وبحدد من خلالها ويفترض احترامها من المحيط في حال عدم تطابق الاذواق..._


يسلملي الي بفهم :Icon31:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> وهون سلاف وتيم
> ..
> عفكره هم ثنائي ناجح بنظري


بالفعل فهمانين  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

:Db465236ff: 
هلا يعني انتو الثلاث عملتو هجوم مباشر علي..ولا يا حضرات هو. مو حلو مو حلو مو حلو  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> العفو زهرة , وما في اي غبار على كلامك..
> هي برأيي معايير خاصه عند كل شخص بحكم وبحدد من خلالها ويفترض احترامها من المحيط في حال عدم تطابق الاذواق...


طيب اسكت انت اصل البلى ، قال بعمللهم موضوع عن تيم

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> هلا يعني انتو الثلاث عملتو هجوم مباشر علي..ولا يا حضرات هو. مو حلو مو حلو مو حلو


يالله جوري نحكي انا وياكي : مو حلو مو حلو مو حلو مو حلو مو حلو

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
> _طيب اسكت انت اصل البلى ، قال بعمللهم موضوع عن تيم_



 احسن منك ابو جكر :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> هلا يعني انتو الثلاث عملتو هجوم مباشر علي..ولا يا حضرات هو. مو حلو مو حلو مو حلو


انا معك مش حلو 
هو وسيم وفيه مواصفات الجمال للرجل الشرقي 
مش حلو اكيد ولا كنافة ولا حد فينا داقو  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_

انا معك مش حلو 
هو وسيم وفيه مواصفات الجمال للرجل الشرقي 
مش حلو اكيد ولا كنافة ولا حد فينا داقو_ 



  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  إنت زعرة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_





انا معك مش حلو 
هو وسيم وفيه مواصفات الجمال للرجل الشرقي 
مش حلو اكيد ولا كنافة ولا حد فينا داقو 


_


 واو   :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_يالله جوري نحكي انا وياكي : مو حلو مو حلو مو حلو مو حلو مو حلو_ 


 طيب الحمد لله ها محمد طلع معي ... يعني ما راح أواجه هالقوة الثلاثية التيمية لحالي :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> يالله جوري نحكي انا وياكي : مو حلو مو حلو مو حلو مو حلو مو حلو


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_

_





مش النيه حكيتي عنه مش حلو ، وانا ما صدقت عيوني  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------

